# Post Your DoubleThink Examples



## XDel (Mar 17, 2022)

Rules: This is a thread for those who have read George Orwell's 1984, or at least watched the movie from 1984, as well as for those who have read Aldous Huxley's Brave New World, and therefore only those who are familiar with the term "Double Think" and what it means. That said your post can be serious, political, religious, comical, or what ever, just so long as it fits within the lines of the definition.

"DoubleThink: Doublethink is *the ability to hold two completely contradictory beliefs at the same time and to believe they are both true*. Early in the book, doublethink refers to the ability to control your memories, to choose to forget something, as well as to forget about the forgetting process."

I have created this thread for people to post their examples of DoubleThink, be it through a text post, meme, or video. To start things off, I am going to present a video from The Foreign Policy Association.
If you are having a hard time following, refer to the novels listed above and study.  If you don't know how to study, read Building a Bridge to the 18th Century, by Neil Postman.

And now without further ado...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2022)

Conservatism is entirely made up of double think. Wanting “small government” while also wanting a government who represses the rights of the people and enforcing Christian Nationalism, is double think. A government can’t be small while also taking rights away


----------



## XDel (Mar 23, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Conservatism is entirely made up of double think. Wanting “small government” while also wanting a government who represses the rights of the people and enforcing Christian Nationalism, is double think. A government can’t be small while also taking rights away



First off, I can tell you've no idea what Double Think is, so I advice as I stated above, that you read the Novels 1984, and Brave New World, then come back and have this discussion, but while you are here making your self look the fool once again, I have to ask....

This conservatism you speak of, who are they, and where are they that they are such a threat to your life and well being? Is Google Christian and Nationalistic, how about Disney, Youtube? Maybe Twitter! No? Hmm, the Biden Administration, are they Christian Nationalists, is George Soros, is MTV, are the Music Video Awards, are Music Videos? Is Popular music? How about Microsoft, are they Christian Nationalists? MSNBC? CBS, ABC, CNN, Vanity Magazines,  The New York Times, The Washington Post? Hollywood? The World Bank? China or any Communist Country for that matter as you can't be part of The Party, while holding onto beliefs in God.  Who in power anywhere in the world is a Christian Nationalist within Government, Commerce, or Entertainment? Who and where? And what rights are they revoking? Homosexuality? The last I checked nearly every Church these days has a lesbian priestess who is eager and willing to marry couples of that variety in spite of the scripture they claim to read from, so who exactly are we talking about? The Puritans from Boston a few hundred years ago?


----------



## Nothereed (Mar 23, 2022)

XDel said:


> First off, I can tell you've no idea what Double Think is, so I advice as I stated above, that you read the Novels 1984, and Brave New World, then come back and have this discussion, but while you are here making your self look the fool once again, I have to ask....
> 
> This conservatism you speak of, who are they, and where are they that they are such a threat to your life and well being? Is Google Christian and Nationalistic, how about Disney, Youtube? Maybe Twitter! No? Hmm, the Biden Administration, are they Christian Nationalists, is George Soros, is MTV, are the Music Video Awards, are Music Videos? Is Popular music? How about Microsoft, are they Christian Nationalists? MSNBC? CBS, ABC, CNN, Vanity Magazines,  The New York Times, The Washington Post? Hollywood? The World Bank? China or any Communist Country for that matter as you can't be part of The Party, while holding onto beliefs in God.  Who in power anywhere in the world is a Christian Nationalist within Government, Commerce, or Entertainment? Who and where? And what rights are they revoking? Homosexuality? The last I checked nearly every Church these days has a lesbian priestess who is eager and willing to marry couples of that variety in spite of the scripture they claim to read from, so who exactly are we talking about? The Puritans from Boston a few hundred years ago?


And let me guess, you haven't read 1984 and just grandstanding, otherwise you would of listened to the comment. I can also tell because nice definition pulled from online.

So, let me give the description of double think:
double think is when a individual holds two conflicting ideas and treats them as true (according to the main protagonist and his description)

So, let's now apply that definition. Conservatives:
We want small goverment... but we also want to prevent people from having abortion (needs a big government) We want to ban marijuana, oh and we also want to ban transgender people getting medically correct care.

In which way is this not double think? You are telling everyone and yourself that conservatives are for the small government. But to maintain a small government, you cannot make massive actions that affect entire swaths of people just because you somehow think it's "immoral" without having a massive government.
So which is it?
Do you want a big goverment, or do you want a small one. You cannot have both.


XDel said:


> Who and where? And what rights are they revoking? Homosexuality?



meanwhile in North Dakota, the state I live in, there is still a homophobic law still used, that prevents gay people from donating blood unless they haven't had sex with another man for 6 months. And it's still in a effect because it prevented my partner from donating blood


----------



## Nothereed (Mar 23, 2022)

XDel said:


> This conservatism you speak of, who are they, and where are they that they are such a threat to your life and well being?


Ah good question!
Let me answer that for you.
let me turn our attention to none other than texas. My partner is transgender. 
The conservative party in the United States has been anti transgender, under feigning under protecting the youth. 
Texan's governor in particular ignored state legislators when they didn't want to pass his bill. And so he subverted that check and tried to roll it up as child abuse. Directing that department to forcefully treat every case involving trans people as a 10, or ontop of the list and immediately investigate. 
Let's also not forget the rhetoric and how straight up false it is.
Texas governor: surgery's are forcefully happening on kiiiiids
What's actually happening:
First off, no doctor in the right mind would a surgery unless the individual was 25 or older to prevent complications.
Second off, both a physiologist and also a normal doctor AND PARENTS would have to approve providing puberty blockers, and then later on another approval process to get hormone therapy. 
Why is this so awful then?
First off parents that do listen to their kid, realizing that they are trans, we're running of the risk of getting jailed even though, DOCTORS recommend doing that to help the kid's mental health.
You know... what conservatives here are trying to argue they are doing?
Which studies show the probability of a trans individual committing suicide goes higher the harder and more unreasonable the process gets to affirm their gender identity. 
But it's even worse if it's another stranger who doesn't approve trans people at all, who could then use that same process to irepairply destroy a family. Again it's not looking for child abuse and it happens to be trans. It's looking for child abuse BECAUSE they are trans.
So here's my next statement of double think.
Conservatives pretend that they are caring for trans youth. While in actuality severely crippling them, actively harming them in what feels like absolute malice.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2022)

XDel said:


> First off, I can tell you've no idea what Double Think is, so I advice as I stated above, that you read the Novels 1984, and Brave New World, then come back and have this discussion, but while you are here making your self look the fool once again, I have to ask....
> 
> This conservatism you speak of, who are they, and where are they that they are such a threat to your life and well being? Is Google Christian and Nationalistic, how about Disney, Youtube? Maybe Twitter! No? Hmm, the Biden Administration, are they Christian Nationalists, is George Soros, is MTV, are the Music Video Awards, are Music Videos? Is Popular music? How about Microsoft, are they Christian Nationalists? MSNBC? CBS, ABC, CNN, Vanity Magazines,  The New York Times, The Washington Post? Hollywood? The World Bank? China or any Communist Country for that matter as you can't be part of The Party, while holding onto beliefs in God.  Who in power anywhere in the world is a Christian Nationalist within Government, Commerce, or Entertainment? Who and where? And what rights are they revoking? Homosexuality? The last I checked nearly every Church these days has a lesbian priestess who is eager and willing to marry couples of that variety in spite of the scripture they claim to read from, so who exactly are we talking about? The Puritans from Boston a few hundred years ago?


It's impressive when you are given an example that you don't like, it's suddenly wrong to you, your arrogance is showing. As for the examples that are you asking for, these are the states in 2021 that attempted or passed anti-LGBT+ laws
https://www.aclu.org/legislation-affecting-lgbtq-rights-across-country-2021
Every single one is a Conservative majority state 
Here's every state attempting to outlaw abortions
https://www.guttmacher.org/article/...abortion-without-roe-heres-which-ones-and-why
https://www.npr.org/2021/12/02/1061...ssissippi-jacksons-womens-health-organization
All majority Conservatives
States in 2022 pushing anti-trans laws
https://www.nbcnews.com/nbc-out/out...ed-anti-trans-bills-first-week-2022-rcna11205
All Conservative majority.
You have Conservatives trying to pass Christian laws
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...nationalist-religious-right-legislation-bills
Conservatives claim to want "small government" but then hold beliefs that are completely contradictory to "small government." How can you have a small government but also want a government that limits the rights of LGBT+ folks? How is a small government want to limit the rights of women?  Conservativism is double think and I am sorry that offends your snowflake ass.


----------



## omgcat (Mar 23, 2022)

XDel said:


> First off, I can tell you've no idea what Double Think is, so I advice as I stated above, that you read the Novels 1984, and Brave New World, then come back and have this discussion, but while you are here making your self look the fool once again, I have to ask....
> 
> This conservatism you speak of, who are they, and where are they that they are such a threat to your life and well being? Is Google Christian and Nationalistic, how about Disney, Youtube? Maybe Twitter! No? Hmm, the Biden Administration, are they Christian Nationalists, is George Soros, is MTV, are the Music Video Awards, are Music Videos? Is Popular music? How about Microsoft, are they Christian Nationalists? MSNBC? CBS, ABC, CNN, Vanity Magazines,  The New York Times, The Washington Post? Hollywood? The World Bank? China or any Communist Country for that matter as you can't be part of The Party, while holding onto beliefs in God.  Who in power anywhere in the world is a Christian Nationalist within Government, Commerce, or Entertainment? Who and where? And what rights are they revoking? Homosexuality? The last I checked nearly every Church these days has a lesbian priestess who is eager and willing to marry couples of that variety in spite of the scripture they claim to read from, so who exactly are we talking about? The Puritans from Boston a few hundred years ago?


you're really showing your ignorance right here. someone gives a valid example that doesn't match your worldview and suddenly BOOM "it's the gays! george soros! globalists!"
all you really need to do is look at any state that is banning abortion, banning access to trans healthcare, and starting an attempt to overturn obergefell v. hodges while the parties in charge are screaming "we need small government!".

"we want freedom of religion! unless it's something other than christianity"

"the covid vaccines are bad for you! also it's ok that the republicans jumped the line to get their vaccines first, and then lied about doing it"

"we believe in states rights! except when it comes to weed where we believe in the fed's right to ban drugs"

"i'm going to vote against aid for the liberal states like new york when it comes to hurricanes and natural disaters, but will absolutely vote for my own red states to get aid when we get blasted by the hurricane this season!"

"george soros, george soros, george soros, but don't talk to me about the koch brothers!"


----------



## XDel (Mar 24, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Ah good question!
> Let me answer that for you.
> let me turn our attention to none other than texas. My partner is transgender.
> The conservative party in the United States has been anti transgender, under feigning under protecting the youth.
> ...



Well let me be the first to brake it to you but this partner of yours is one of two sexes. Cutting your dick off or having an Add-A-Dick-To-Me does not change your biology, you can alter your chemicals and your appearance, but you can not change what you are, besides if this is your problem, then you're obviously spoiled because there are far more important issues in the world than your confused partner's identity.


----------



## videogamefanatic (Mar 24, 2022)

XDel said:


> Well let me be the first to brake it to you but this partner of yours is one of two sexes. Cutting your dick off or having an Add-A-Dick-To-Me does not change your biology, you can alter your chemicals and your appearance, but you can not change what you are, besides if this is your problem, then you're obviously spoiled because there are far more important issues in the world than your confused partner's identity.


Someone's gender can clash with someone's physical sex. Not to mention intersex people. It's called gender dysphoria, and that combined with `uncaring fucks` like you drives too many to suicide. Puberty blockers gives kids who have trouble with their sex/gender identity to figure things out, and can do hormone treatments or surgeries much later when they're sure. Nothing about affirming a kid's feeling about themselves (especially something big as one's gender) and giving them options is child abuse, and no one is forcing surgeries or blockers on them.


----------



## XDel (Mar 24, 2022)

videogamefanatic said:


> Someone's gender can clash with someone's physical sex. Not to mention intersex people. It's called gender dysphoria, and that combined with `uncaring fucks` like you drives too many to suicide. Puberty blockers gives kids who have trouble with their sex/gender identity to figure things out, and can do hormone treatments or surgeries much later when they're sure. Nothing about affirming a kid's feeling about themselves (especially something big as one's gender) and giving them options is child abuse, and no one is forcing surgeries or blockers on them.



This was never a major issues until it became a trend not to mention an easy way for people who are desperate for attention to stand out. 

If the gender dysphoric are among the most likely to commit suicide, then isn't it kind of insensitive and wreckless for the main stream media to be promoting it so much, and for teachers to be encouraging it young students who have not even hit puberty yet. 

Again, it's spilled, there are people out there with real issues and people like you kick claw and scream so loud that those with legitimate problems go unheard. I used to work with the mentally retarded and physically handicapped, I've seen true suffering and a people who are truly ostracized from society.


----------



## osm70 (Mar 24, 2022)

XDel said:


> Well let me be the first to brake it to you but this partner of yours is one of two sexes. Cutting your dick off or having an Add-A-Dick-To-Me does not change your biology, you can alter your chemicals and your appearance, but you can not change what you are, besides if this is your problem, then you're obviously spoiled because there are far more important issues in the world than your confused partner's identity.




*"Well let me be the first to brake it to you but this partner of yours is one of two sexes."*
I mean, no one is saying anything to the contrary here, so I am not sure why you brought it up.

*Cutting your dick off or having an Add-A-Dick-To-Me does not change your biology, you can alter your chemicals and your appearance*

I feel like you just contradicted yourself here. Does not change biology, but can alter chemicals? Could you explain the difference to me?

*but you can not change what you are*

Agreed. But they aren't trying to change who they are. They are changing their "chemicals and appearance" (as you put it) to match who they are.

*there are far more important issues in the world than your confused partner's identity.*

Don't get sidetrackted, this isn't what the post was about. The post was about the "transgender kids are child abuse" law. Or in other words, you can get charged with child abuse for doing what the child in question wants you to do. Do you think that is acceptable?


----------



## XDel (Mar 24, 2022)

osm70 said:


> *"Well let me be the first to brake it to you but this partner of yours is one of two sexes."*
> I mean, no one is saying anything to the contrary here, so I am not sure why you brought it up.
> 
> *Cutting your dick off or having an Add-A-Dick-To-Me does not change your biology, you can alter your chemicals and your appearance*
> ...



I've no idea how this thread became a thread for people in denial about their own biology, but no, a man can not have children, nor can a woman another woman pregnant. In fact a person born with genitals of both sexes can't get them selves pregnant, one organ is active, the other is just loose flesh. Anyhow, please take the transhumanist conversations to a transhumanist thread, this is a double think thread as in the example posted above in my fist post.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2022)

XDel said:


> I've no idea how this thread became a thread for people in denial about their own biology, but no, a man can not have children, nor can a woman another woman pregnant. In fact a person born with genitals of both sexes can't get them selves pregnant, one organ is active, the other is just loose flesh. Anyhow, please take the transhumanist conversations to a transhumanist thread, this is a double think thread as in the example posted above in my fist post.


Literally you because you can’t help but remind everyone that you are transphobic. But I am also sure you are just trying to control the conversation because you’ve been proven to be wrong on your reply to my reply. You got called out on your bullshit and now you are trying to some shit to distract from that.


----------



## osm70 (Mar 24, 2022)

XDel said:


> I've no idea how this thread became a thread for people in denial about their own biology, but no, a man can not have children, nor can a woman another woman pregnant. In fact a person born with genitals of both sexes can't get them selves pregnant, one organ is active, the other is just loose flesh. Anyhow, please take the transhumanist conversations to a transhumanist thread, this is a double think thread as in the example posted above in my fist post.



*a man can not have children, nor can a woman another woman pregnant a man can not have children, nor can a woman another woman pregnant. In fact a person born with genitals of both sexes can't get them selves pregnant, one organ is active, the other is just loose flesh*

You know what? Fair enough, I guess and I won't argue to the contrary.

*I've no idea how this thread became a thread for people in denial about their own biology*

OK, I can explain how that happened. It all started when you said

"Well let me be the first to brake it to you but this partner of yours is one of two sexes. Cutting your dick off or having an Add-A-Dick-To-Me does not change your biology, you can alter your chemicals and your appearance, but you can not change what you are, besides if this is your problem, then you're obviously spoiled because there are far more important issues in the world than your confused partner's identity."

You were the one who derailed the thread. But whatever, let's get back on topic:

I would argue I was talking about double think the whole time. A child, generally speaking, doesn't want to be abused, right? Therefore, when I said " you can get charged with child abuse for doing what the child in question wants you to do", that was an example of double think, wasn't it? Or am I missing the point?


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 24, 2022)

The whole Dave Rubin thing where he's having literally 2 different kids via surrogate mothers with his gay male husband.  A large portion of his audience believes he's literally grooming newborn children away from their biological mothers.  Those kids will be born thinking it's ok to be gay with 2 gay dads and ZERO, ZERO, ZERO mother.  FROM DAY ONE.  If that aint doublethink, even by the OP's definition, then I guess I'm just a dumb libturd.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 24, 2022)

XDel said:


> Anyhow, please take the transhumanist conversations to a transhumanist thread, this is a double think thread as in the example posted above in my fist post.


Doublethink 

"... to control free speech is ...  It is a well documented Communist subversion procedure.", in his sig then tries to limit free speech.  

Am I doing it right?


----------



## omgcat (Mar 24, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> The whole Dave Rubin thing where he's having literally 2 different kids via surrogate mothers with his gay male husband.  A large portion of his audience believes he's literally grooming newborn children away from their biological mothers.  Those kids will be born thinking it's ok to be gay with 2 gay dads and ZERO, ZERO, ZERO mother.  FROM DAY ONE.  If that aint doublethink, even by the OP's definition, then I guess I'm just a dumb libturd.


Can we get a study showing that children raised by same sex partners is harmful? Can we do a qualitative comparison of kids raised by same sex parents are worse off than kids raised in a standard household? 


As for trans/intersex individuals

You are objectively wrong about how sexuality and gender works.

Xy male

Xx female

But what happens to people who are 

Xxy
Xyy
X0 (turner syndrome)
Xy female (androgen insensitivity)
Xx male (sry gene mistranscribed onto the X chromosome

The claim to 2 sexes falls apart HARD with even a college freshman human sexuality course.

On top of all of this there are intersex which is ~2% of our population (just as frequent as red hair) it's so common we have a scale for it

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quigley_scale

And on top of all of that it is possible for your mental gender identity to not match your physical gender. Life and nature is messy and is almost NEVER a binary.

It sucks ass dealing with loud uneducated people who throw a fit when they are caught being uneducated and bigoted.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2022)

These types of threads never end well.
Locked.


----------

